# Corn snake, pythons seized in property raids



## News Bot (Mar 28, 2012)

CUSTOMS and environment officers have seized three illegally kept snakes in raids on two properties in WA's Goldfields region.











*Published On:* 28-Mar-12 07:02 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 28, 2012)

Great work! Now lets round up all the exotic birds, rodents & cats people are keeping. I think they have caused more damage & pose more of a risk.


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 28, 2012)

Mr.James said:


> Great work! Now lets round up all the exotic birds, rodents & cats people are keeping. I think they have caused more damage & pose more of a risk.


I honestly don't get why there aren't more (enforced) regulations surrounding domestic pets.


----------



## a9x_hatch (Mar 29, 2012)

there was a bloke on petpages selling albino burmese pythons. i thought id get in contact with him just for a laugh, and he tried telling me it was perfectly legal to keep one on any reptile licence. these guys will tell you anything for a few bucks, its about time they start locking them up


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 29, 2012)

Maybe if the WA laws weren't so ridiculous less people would bother keeping these species.
Even most of our native species are illegal over there so its not much different for people to keep a chameleon than it is for them to keep a Golden-tailed gecko


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Mar 29, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Maybe if the WA laws weren't so ridiculous less people would bother keeping these species.
> Even most of our native species are illegal over there so its not much different for people to keep a chameleon than it is for them to keep a Golden-tailed gecko



In the law i don't think there is any difference at all over here, it's either on licence or it's illeagally kept. I just wodner how much money they spent flying/driving from perth, DEC man hours and Customs man hours for 3 snakes?! They should have just had the local wildlife officer knock on the blokes door and say "drop em off at the DEC office and we'll call it even"


----------



## Wally (Mar 29, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Maybe if the WA laws weren't so ridiculous less people would bother keeping these species.
> Even most of our native species are illegal over there so its not much different for people to keep a chameleon than it is for them to keep a Golden-tailed gecko



East coast of Australia certainly holds it's own in the exotic stakes though.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 29, 2012)

You cant have bhp's?? Must be to protect the numbats.


----------



## browny (Mar 29, 2012)

"WA Department of Environment and Conservation wildlife officer Matt Swan said black-headed and southwest carpet pythons were protected fauna and southwest carpet pythons were listed as a threatened species."

How many states are allowed to keep these species? yup he really has a good arguement there ​


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Mar 29, 2012)

We can keep SWCP and BHP's. Just this person in this instance didn't have them on licence


----------



## whyme (Apr 2, 2012)

One exotic, and two native unlicensed snakes, and this makes news. WA gov need to take theselves outside, and have a good hard talking to themselves.


----------



## zulu (Apr 2, 2012)

Waste of time and money


----------

